# Hellenic Lines



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

This Greek company operated some liberties up until the mid 60's of which one of them I remember as the RODOPI .
As ship's agent I visited this vessel in Rotterdam many times in 1961-1964 period.

The flag/funnel had a blue "E' in the middle (no "H' in Greek language).

Anybody with more info or pictures?


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Jan
I seem to remember that several photos appeared in a Ship's Monthly some years ago and I think most were taken by 'Table Bay Underway Shipping'. Looking at my 1978 edition of 'Ocean Ships' I think Hellenic accquired and operated quite a number of SD14's as, I assume, replacements.
Sorry I can't be of more assistance. (*)) 
Peter


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Jan
If you look in my gallery there are a couple of pics of a ship I was on 1966/67 that was chartered by Hellenic Lines having her funnel painted in thier colours.Voyage was loading in India, Aden & Assab for discharge USA East Coast. The SD 14`s they had were Greek built versions, upgraded cargo handling gear & speed for thier liner runs. The E stood for Elliniki (spelling maybe adrift) as far as I can recall.
David


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Elliniki would be right, I still have a glass at home with the company's trade mark, received this from one of the captains.

The company does not exist anymore I would say.
I cannot get into your gallery David, only into your posts.
Unless you can tell me the trick.

Thanks for the info, Peter too.

Jan


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Jan
Find one of my pics in say cargo ship gallery, click on the pic to enlarge it, at the end of my name in brackets(see users gallery) click on this to view. Hope this helps.
David


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

I took this one when she was leaving Westr India Docks. RODOPI was a German wartime standard ship, also have somewhere the EGYPTOS which I will upload


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks a lot for this photo and a beauty too.
Yes, the Egyptos was another one, I kept thinking about the various names but you helped me out with this one.
Jan


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes David, found your pictures, Richard de Larrinaga, it is exactly the funnel of Elliniki Lines as you said, yet this vessel was not on a regular run to Rotterdam with the others.
I remember that Rodopi and Egyptos (and perhaps 1 or 2 more) called Rotterdam every 3 weeks or so and I must have been ten's of times on board to do the inward clearing as ship's agent.
Good memories , funny to see the close up of the funnel all rivetted, those were the days.....
Jan


----------

